# Problem beim Aufnehmen mit Cubase



## Malthor (11. September 2006)

Hallo allesamt...

Habe gerade ein ziemliches Anfängerproblem, bin aber dennoch total am verzweifeln.

Und zwar habe ich Cubase das Problem, das ich beispielsweise eine Gitarrenspur aufnehme. Nun möchte ich eine zusätzliche Spur aufnehmen, nur nimmt Cubase jezt den kompletten Hintergrund (also die vorher aufgenommene Spur, die ich eigentlich begleiten will) in die neue Spur mit auf.

Auch das Midi-Klick Metronom wird mit aufgenommen.

Habe da schon etliches probiert im Verbindungs-Fenster und komme einfach auf keinen grünen Zweig.

Hoffe da kann mir wer helfen  

mfg Malthor


----------



## chmee (11. September 2006)

Bitte in der Windows eigenen Audioregelung unter Optionen/Eigenschaften/Aufnahme
schauen, ob dort die Summe angeklickt ist. Möglichst alles ausmachen ausser LineIn.

mfg chmee


----------



## Malthor (11. September 2006)

Hm gehe über den Mic Eingang in die Soundkarte und habe nun alles runtergeregelt bis auf das Mikrofon.

Das Problem bleibt leider bestehen.

Ich glaube das Problem kommt vom Routing in Cubase selbst.

Wenn ich über den LineIn reingehe funktioniert es nur dann habe ich das Problem das, sobald Cubase startet, ich meine Gitarre nicht mehr über die Lautsprecher höre.

Weiss da vielleicht jemand Rat ?

Danke schonmal soweit


----------



## chmee (11. September 2006)

Ist denn in Cubase das Monitoring angeschaltet ? Heisst also, wenn Du ne Spur
zum Aufnehmen scharfschaltest, sollte das Monitoring angehen.

Ich würde eh den LineIn benutzen. Heisst aber auch Du musst irgendwie n Linepegel
erzeugen ( PreAmp, Effekt-Treter etc..).

Sorry, da ich in Cubase schon seit VST5 nicht mehr arbeite, kann ich nur ganz grobe
Tips geben.

mfg chmee


----------



## Malthor (11. September 2006)

Ok habe jetzt mal auf LineIn umgestöpselt.

Gehe über ein Effektboard und ein Mischpult in die Soundkarte, nur habe ich trotzdem das Problem mich nicht "live" zu hören. 

edit: Juhuuu...eben klappt alles  habs auf LineIn laufen und wenn ich die jeweilige Spur auf Monitor schalte hör ich mich glockenklar 

Vielen Dank  !

mfg Malthor


----------

